# subnetting aufgabe



## laola2009 (25. Februar 2014)

Hallo liebe Community , 

ich brauche bitte Ihre hilfe mit der folgenden aufgabe :

Teilen Sie das IP-Netzlverk . 192.168.216.0in 4 gleich groBe Teilnetzwerke und Geben sie zu jedem
Teilnetzwerk die Netzwerk-Adresse die Netzwerk-Masked,iBroâdcast-Adressuen und den jeweiligen
Host-Adressbereichen. 

soweit ich weiss ist 192.168.216 :nw-adresse , rest ist host ?


----------



## Bratkartoffel (26. Februar 2014)

Hi,

da dies wie eine Lehr-Aufgabe ausschaut, bringt es glaube ich nichts, wenn wir hier einfach nur eine Lösung für dich posten.
Von daher zeige ich dir, wie man da auf eine Lösung kommen kann:

192.168.216.0/24 ist das Ausgangsnetzwerk. Dieses Klasse C-Netz, oder per CIDR ein 24er Netz musst du nun in 4 gleich große Teile aufteilen. Anders ausgedrückt musst du das ganze einmal Teilen und jeden Teil nochmal aufteilen.
Einmal geteilt erhältst du jeweils zwei /25er Netze, 192.168.216.0/25 und 192.168.216.128/25.

Hilft dir das weiter?
Hier noch der Wikipedia Artikel zu CIDR, der das ganze ausführlicher erklärt.

Grüße,
BK


----------

